# gearbox remap???



## Dwain dibbly (Jan 19, 2013)

ive been talking to someone about remapping my 2008 TTS and they said because its s-tronic it would 
be better to map both the engine and the box?? ive never heard of mapping a gearbox before, is this correct?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

You can map the gearbox ECU, but it isn't necessary when having the engine ECU mapped.


----------



## Dwain dibbly (Jan 19, 2013)

TootRS said:


> You can map the gearbox ECU, but it isn't necessary when having the engine ECU mapped.


any idea what the benefits are by mapping the box?


----------



## tjsafc (May 23, 2012)

I had a gearbox and engine remaps done together at shark performance. When in manual it actually stays as a manual, quicker changes, cant notice it and he said that it won't really make a difference due to how quick they change anyways, might increase how much torque can be put through gear box I might be wrong it was quite a few month ago and if you ask they can pretty much customise it to your liking. I have the 2.0tfsi and the changes it made along with engine remap were very good I'd recommend 100% and also recommend you speak to the lads at shark they no there stuff


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

About gearbox remap is a lot of threads  Try Search for "DSG Remap" or "TCU Remap" 
I don't know what limits have set TTS gearbox but if have same as 2.0 6-gear s-tronic then you will with Stage 1 or Stage 2 probably hit limit 400-420Nm... You have few stages for DSG Remap depend of remaper...
Usualy Stage 1 increase torque limit to 500Nm, improve shifting time, increase launch control rm to 3200rpm, increase rpm limit, disable auto shift in manual, increase pressure on clutch pads, make sport mode more sportier...


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

The above 2 posts pretty much cover it. When I had mine done it decreased the shift time fractionally (it's already a blink of an eye tbh, so barely noticeable), increased the rev limiter past 7k, and disabled kickdown in manual mode.

The torque limiter is an interesting one as my TTS dyno'ed stock at 420Nm (audi quote 350), so I doubt a factory map would restrict torque as low as 400-420. The DQ500 gearbox (S-Tronic in the TT RS) currently has no map option that I'm aware of, and engine maps on those are pushing 600-620Nm without any torque shedding issues, factory quoted figure is 450/465Nm so a fair bit of headroom there.


----------



## Dwain dibbly (Jan 19, 2013)

thanks for the info


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

does TTS use DQ250? If yes then Im pretty shure that it have same software limits as 2.0TFSI or 3.2 ... 
Because TTS have K04 turbo I think it will with Stage 1 ECU remap reach torque limit(Stage 2+ with K03 and agresive map can reach it) so is TCU remap together with ECU remap good option and I think you will also receive some discount  ...


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

_Dejan_ said:


> does TTS use DQ250? If yes then Im pretty shure that it have same software limits as 2.0TFSI or 3.2 ...
> Because TTS have K04 turbo I think it will with Stage 1 ECU remap reach torque limit(Stage 2+ with K03 and agresive map can reach it) so is TCU remap together with ECU remap good option and I think you will also receive some discount  ...


Yes it does, and I agree it is a good idea to have the TCU mapped as well, but I can't see the TTS having the same torque limit as a K03 2.0T or 3.2 as they have less torque from factory anyway.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

TootRS said:


> _Dejan_ said:
> 
> 
> > does TTS use DQ250? If yes then Im pretty shure that it have same software limits as 2.0TFSI or 3.2 ...
> ...


Yes but K03 2.0t and 3.2 have limited torque in engine(ECU and parts) and not gearbox(TCU in DSG). So for example if you make Stage 2+ mods on K03 2.0T engine you can get over 420Nm if you remap TCU if not it push you torque down and I think same can happen with Stage 1 ECU remap on K04 2.0T engine... So I think on both TCU's is torque limit set to 350Nm but ECU remap can lie to TCU and it can push more(on both engines)... I know that some tunners usualy forget that ECU remap for DSG car is different than manual car(where torque limiters in ECU do not have any efect) and cars do not produce torque as must ...


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

If anyone knows of a tuner that can successfully tune the TCU in the TTRS then I'd love to hear about it, a few things I'd like to change


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

not sure about in the UK,but Siemoneit Racing in Germany map the RS box


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Resurrecting an old thread here. Anyone here remapped there DSG Gearbox in a 2.0 or 3.2? Would like to hear your feedback please. I have the 2.0 so the DQ250 DSG gearbox and bluefin ECU remap ... Like the idea of it but want to hear from someone whose actually had it done. Did you notice the quicker changes and higher RPM limit? Completely appreciate it won't feel like having your car remapped which was a huge bang for buck. 
Cheers


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Anyone with experience of a DSG remap please?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

I remapped my TTS.

1.) No noticeable increase in shift speed ( DSG is already lightning fast stock so I'm not sure you can improve on that)

2.) Supposedly clamping force is increased. No way to tell but I consider it 'insurance' since my ECU is mapped to stage2.

3.) Shift point are matched to improved power curve of ECU remap. Nice linear pull. No sense of power tapering off before next upshift.

4.) Seems to be a little more 'intelligent' on shifting decisions. Stock map would occasionally hold a gear too long (i.e. driving slow through town with rpm's screaming) or upshift without command after you've intentionally downshifted coming into a turn. Remapping eliminated that.

5.) DIS now shows D 1-6 (normal mode), S 1-6(sport mode) or M 1-6 (manual mode) to indicate gear in use. (not sure if all remaps do this)

6.) Some remaps remove the 'kick down' feature. Mine doesn't - kind of a personal choice.

Cost / performance ratio isn't as large as an ECU remap or maybe a tire upgrade, but if you have the money it will improve your driving experience.


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

does the remap do anything for the most annoying DSG trait, :x of coming say off an island in 3rd, apply a mild bit of throttle and not only does it change UP but it changes up to 4th then 5th very soon after. ?

I'm sure I'm not the first to say this - but a mode between D and S would be ideal.


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

FNChaos said:


> I remapped my TTS.
> 
> 1.) No noticeable increase in shift speed ( DSG is already lightning fast stock so I'm not sure you can improve on that)
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's useful feedback.


----------

